# Hf question



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I built a half wave 20m dipole antenna and was looking at 80m leg lengths and 80m 1/4 wave leg lengths overlap with 20m 1/2 wave leg lengths. All of which make since mathematically but I have never heard of some one without an antenna tunner using one antenna for two bands. I have talked around the world on my 20m dipole on the 20m band. In the process of writing this I talked to a guy 450miles away on the 40m band, same antenna. I know it's not perfect but am I missing something? Is it going to tear my radio up? SWR is between 1 and 1.25 on the radio meter for both bands.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope, no problem at all as long as your SWR is low.


----------



## codyw1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah just watch your swr reading. Most radios will shut down if the swr is to high as a safety feature but I wouldn't wanna do it too often


----------



## goneunderhill (Aug 9, 2013)

Radio's output will just fold back if the SWR goes too high, and you won't get much signal out. 

Sort of like a powersupply going into current limit once you overload it.

Allan


----------

